# what does ET45 really mean?



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

Just curious, what does that letter/number combination signify?
any info would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Vasken


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: what does ET45 really mean? (Kinavo)*

How We Know What Fits


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: what does ET45 really mean? (Kinavo)*









Et means offset in German. Its measured in MM
Alex


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

OHH OK. SIMPLE ENOUGH. 
"Positive offset wheels are generally found on front wheel drive cars and newer rear drive cars"
what is the reason for that?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_what is the reason for that?

Design.
Alex


----------

